# Coralife Lighting



## extra300 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello,

I have just joined the site, and really like what I have read and learned a lot already.

I have a 20gal tank with a coralife hood, right now using a 65w 10,000k bulb for a planted aquarium. I have been using just a standard light hood for years with a floraglow bulb, and decided it's time to upgrade and get better lighting. 

Question is, I tried using the 65w 10,000 bulb with a Actinic 65w blue bulb, I really like the look over just using the normal bulb. Is this too much light for the aquarium? I have read the actinic bulbs really do nothing for plant growth, I don't want too much light for fish and possibly algie growth.
If this is too much light, then I will go with the same setup and stick it in a 30gal tank. I will need to replace my aquarium stand in the near future, so it will either be for a 20gal or 30gal tank.


Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea at 65wat your at about 3wpg and you will get algae without knowing the balance of fertz, lighting, and co2 (of alternative). 

6700k is daylight and the norm for plant people. 10,000k might work but ive never used them.


I would maybe use that light on a 30 gallon and grow some low or med light plants..


----------

